# 6-day 'Practical woodworking' course



## EarlS

Sounds like another great class. Hopefully you will post your project from the class.


----------



## Hopdevil

I attended this class way back in 2012 ;-) then did the advanced class several years later. Loved it and learned so much from both classes. Glad you had a good time!


----------



## BB1

Thanks for posting…this sounds like a great opportunity. I looked at the link and sure wish the school was closer to where I live!


----------



## csi

Great job on the JD Lohr course review. I attended the Practical Woodworking and Advanced Joinery courses. I use stuff I learned in the Practical Woodworking course every time I step into my shop. We had a wide range of skill levels in the PW course. They made everyone feel at home. Great shop in a fantastic rural setting. I highly recommend the courses.


----------

